# Wii Homebrew Suggestion Board



## jinxvorheeze (May 31, 2008)

It's hard enough trying to help all the people who have problems with homebrew, it becomes even harder when their topics get riddled about with 20 other topics about things people would like to see implemented into a certain homebrew. Or worse yet, a homebrew that they feel should be coded. I think that with the amount of these posts clogging up the hacking forum their should be a "Wii Homebrew Suggestions" Board underneath the "Wii Hacking" Board. This would keep the people who are giving suggestions for homebrew applications from clouding up the board where someone else needs REAL help. Or perhaps a new Homebrew program gets released, and all of the sudden we have 4 or 5 new topics on things that could be better about the program. This would give all those people a place where they could post suggestions, and developers could go read their suggestions without the rest of us having to. 

And I know what your thinking... "Who would go read that Board?" EXACTLY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 There's nothing worse than someone complaining about a program while your trying to help someone fix a problem they have with the same program. It makes things go off topic and people who like to read that kind of thing, would go to the board designed for that kind of thing to read/talk about it.

Anyways, that's just my suggestion, and I think it would help keep things organized and keep flaming to a minimum. Alot of the topics like that are created by people who are using that topic as their first post, and that rubs alot of people the wrong way. People feel like these new posters are coming to the site and instead of thanking people, or attempting to help out, they are just spamming the forums with things they would like instead.

*EDIT - I guess nobody else thinks this is a good idea so.....


----------



## JPH (May 31, 2008)

I think it's in the works.
We also need a NDS Homebrew board.


----------



## skroooagh (Jun 1, 2008)

I was just about to post the same thing - an "Emulation and Homebrew" forum would be great, I think, and much preffered to having to randomly search the "Hacking" forum.


----------



## The Teej (Jun 2, 2008)

I agree with that idea, Emulation and Homebrew forum.


----------

